# Noob looking for a FO(native fish) setup



## Benm1020 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello looking into getting into saltwater by having a native fish tank. I live right on the bay and would like to keep native fish that i catch. What would the ideal setup be. Im looking into getting a 55 g tank. Has to be budget minded so help me out with not sugesting crazy filters with huge price tags ( im a kid)


----------



## Hamstern (Aug 26, 2010)

*well*

it really depends on the water temperature and if you can replicate the enviroment of the lifeforms in question.


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Where exactly do u live around so o will know what kind of fish they are and what they will need


----------



## Benm1020 (Apr 3, 2011)

kane chisholme said:


> Where exactly do u live around so o will know what kind of fish they are and what they will need


I live in nj the fish i can get range from fluke, striped bass , blue fish and get some tropical/gulf fishes from the gulf stream


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Benm1020 said:


> I live in nj the fish i can get range from fluke, striped bass , blue fish and get some tropical/gulf fishes from the gulf stream


i think all mentioned fish will need a tank larger then a 55 gallon.


----------



## Benm1020 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea i guess i could maybe get anything up to a 100g tank. I was just saying common fish we get i wouldnt keep what i said together because they would prob. Attack eachother 

I Cant really release them back in the bay right?


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

first of all you need permits..... theres a large fine for capturing fish... just look at what type of bay your at. and what type of fish. if water is warm... uhh most likely use warm water.....


----------



## Benm1020 (Apr 3, 2011)

I heard about permits but I didn't know you need it for all fish 
I know that I would have to get a heater for the winter 

Filter? Powerheads? Skimmer? What do I need
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

get a heater?? if its near a warm area, use a heater to keep the temperature from dropping, find a way to chill to keep the temperature from over heating. powerheads are a must or if you have a way of water flow. skimmers are a must if you are trying to keep healthy fish. 

You should look into:
Sump/Refugum
Heater
Chiller (if your in areas of extreme heat)
Power head
Filtration types
Live rock

If your going a FOWLR then you dont need to worry bout light much.
If your going reef then light fixtures are a MUST.

Note most fish will already have a parasite.
If your going FOWLR then you should look into copper meds.
For reefs you CANNOT use copper meds.
I believe a basic SW tank should be fine.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Teishokue said:


> get a heater?? if its near a warm area, use a heater to keep the temperature from dropping, find a way to chill to keep the temperature from over heating. powerheads are a must or if you have a way of water flow. skimmers are a must if you are trying to keep healthy fish.
> 
> You should look into:
> Sump/Refugum
> ...


i have to disagree with the copper thing. treating a fish because "most" fish will have a parasite IMO isnt a good idea. taking meds for no reason can do more harm then good. i do suggest using a QT though and observe the fishes behavior, eating habbits, and overall health. 
looking into a sump would be a good idea though, as this makes a great place to put a skimmer. reading online reviews about skimmers in multiple locations is a wise idea as well, as some are great and others garbage. 
you may need to run a chiller to keep your temps lower simply because i dont think jersey waters ever get above the 65 degree range, and a chiller will keep a constant low temp, which would be natural to the fish. im not 100% sure on this, but its something else that needs to be considered and researched.


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

i didnt say treating them with copper from day one. im just saying a treatment will be applyable with FO tanks rather than a reef tank


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Teishokue said:


> i didnt say treating them with copper from day one. im just saying a treatment will be applyable with FO tanks rather than a reef tank


sorry for the mis-communication then but a reef fish still has the ability to be treated. it must first be removed to a QT. infact, if i had a fish only tank i still would remove the effected fish to a QT and treat it individually.


----------

